# Transmission gone



## meg30_68 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have an 06 M6 gto and was wondering if these trany's are subject to trouble? Mine granaded last night 6th gear at 1400 rpms it locked up then lost all gears. Pulled over to find fluid running from front of tail shaft housing where it had cracked. Car was bought new and has never seen the strip and motor is still stock. I thought these trany's would hold up better. GM said it is replacing unit because it is not repairable.

Thanks Fman


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

well tht suck knowing my luck mine will blow up the day it is out of warranty
how many miles where on the trans when it went?


----------



## meg30_68 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes it sucks, they gave me a 3/4 ton delivery van to drive while it's in the shop. 20K miles most of whitch were highway.

Fman


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

a van right DON T BE GENTLE ITS A RENTAL


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Lots of stories on here and elsewhere of the Tremec T-56 grenading. It was a great tranny behind the LT1 with 300 or so hp. As they started applying it to the LS1 it was marginal and usually failed as soon as you modded the car. The LS2 is just way too much engine unless you build the heck out of the tranny or baby it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a horror story. I am sorry this happened to you Meg30. At least it is covered by warranty but it will be of record now in the Goats history. I've should have done better research myself on this trans. I thought our manual was basically bullet proof, but for this to happen at 20k on the highway is not right. Fergyflyer says there are alot of stories regarding the M6 manual trans- can you share any?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a friend with a heads and cam F-body LS1. It got the heads and cam work done at 2,000 miles on the car. At 8,000 the synchros went. Now they were pretty hard miles, but still that's not the greatest story there.

Groucho lost his Tremec at, I think, around 40,000 all highway miles. His was an 04 LS1.

I was in the process of losing the clutch in mine at less than 20,000 miles when I got rid of it. My 02 Z06 was losing the clutch at mid 20's too. The tranny in both those cars shifted horrible and they were probably on the way out too. Again though, those that know me realize that my Z06 probably had a 100 passes at the strip and the GTO might have had 120 passes. I had an LT1 Camaro that got well over 400 passes on it without an issue. I had a Countour SVT that got at least 300 passes on the strip and 8-9 full day road course track days on it and the clutch and tranny were fine. 

I've also never lost a clutch in a car ever. I've had several manuals that I've put 150,000 plus miles on a clutch, and even on one taught my ex-wife to drive a stick on and still got 150k on it. 

The clutch for the GTO isn't up to the torque and weight and the tranny can't handle the LS2.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Not happy to hear those stories. Hopefully for the most part, those of us not taking the GTO to the strip shouldn't have issues...I hope- You're never too old to lay a good patch and run her through the gears to the triple digits, but it happens less frequently and generally I do not abuse the ride. I'll keep my fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## meg30_68 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed reply, I had to go over the big pond for a week with my job. Thanks for the replies but I hate to hear this trany is week as I was going to keep the car a while. This happened to me at 20 K miles and my car has never seen the strip.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well the Tremec T-56 is a lot stronger than a lot of guys think. They're used in other vehicles that have way more power than the 400 we have in our goats. I have 501.26 rwtq and I don't have any problems with mine. I have between 15 and 20 track passes on mine which include runs on drag radials. But like with anything mechanical there are going to be failures whether you drive your car hard or not. That's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I've got a friend with a heads and cam F-body LS1. It got the heads and cam work done at 2,000 miles on the car. At 8,000 the synchros went. Now they were pretty hard miles, but still that's not the greatest story there.
> 
> Groucho lost his Tremec at, I think, around 40,000 all highway miles. His was an 04 LS1.
> 
> ...


how many passes the cav made or will make. :cheers:


----------

